# My New Crafts Room



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

First of all, thank you all for all your ideas and suggestions on what might work in my crafts room. However, after much debating on this, I went with shelving instead of cabinets. The reason for this change was not only the cost, but mostly I love the openess.

I'm almost finished with the closet situation or will be once I get my new desk. I was hoping today, but it looks like rain.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

And some more......


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

DR,
Turned out nice. Gives me some ideas. Both of our sons are moving out shortly, one to be on his own, the other back to school in August. I have to leave on bedroom intact, but the other my wife wants a craft room similar to what you have. Good job,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> DR,
> Turned out nice. Gives me some ideas. Both of our sons are moving out shortly, one to be on his own, the other back to school in August. I have to leave on bedroom intact, but the other my wife wants a craft room similar to what you have. Good job,
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks Mike! But, I give my husband (the Boss) most of the credit. I did all the organizing. He said he would rather paint and install than help me organize it. :laughing:

He is pretty proud of it too actually.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

I realize this isn't a major overhaul. I think my backyard was much more work than this room! :laughing: However, it's my "baby" -----more "Gbaby" since I don't have any! Still pretty glad it's done so I can do what I love....and that's creating! Now that I have my palette, now I can start working! :yes:

Here is the closet where my computer....soon to be stero and tv. I'm pretty sure I'm going to remove the doors. They are in the way.

The last pic is just one of my art pieces.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Tracy...holy smokes girl...you are one_ organized person!_

I think you need to come and spend about a week at my place and straighten a few hundred things out!

And as for your art work...well...amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

cocobolo said:


> Hi Tracy...holy smokes girl...you are one_ organized person!_
> 
> I think you need to come and spend about a week at my place and straighten a few hundred things out!
> 
> And as for your art work...well...amazing!:thumbup:


OMG! I LOVE this! Coming from YOU it's a HUGE compliment Coco!!! The Boss and I would LOVE to come up there and meet you and the misses!

Holy cow....I'm so beside myself! :laughing: I'm so honored to have you visit my small room! You realize I'm cracking up, right? Too funny!

Please tell your wife, I think we have alot in common! Ask her HOW she gets her way please! :laughing:

As I posted, I only read 10 pages, I see that she is your helper and she imports her art, ask her how it feels to be a "glorified" grunt? :laughing:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Please tell your wife, I think we have alot in common! Ask her HOW she gets her way please! :laughing:

What on earth makes you think she gets _her_ way?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> What on earth makes you think she gets _her_ way?


Because in post #473, you said she does.

Lol! 

J/K, you never said that!

I'm just having fun!

Barb


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

gma2rjc said:


> Because in post #473, you said she does.
> 
> Lol!
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, such a beautiful room with many lovely stuffs :x I really like your selves ;-)


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you MH!


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

I take it that you are making use of your new art emporium. Do you have any new work to show us yet?


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

cocobolo said:


> I take it that you are making use of your new art emporium. Do you have any new work to show us yet?


WHOA! I guess I need to check my OWN threads, eh? :laughing:

Yes, but not any artwork, but a few crafts. I have been busy "building" things, it's true. My husband says this, "What are you building now dear?" :laughing:

I've made three tops for work, a ragbag purse(made out of the husband's old jeans), altered an old victorian lamp(no pics yet of it), a teeny tiny patriotic bear(out of my old jeans0, altoid tin project, crocheted afghan, and a few gift bags. I tend to do all sorts of crafts and I'm a master of NONE! :laughing: Speaking of changing course in "mid-stream" I do that on a regular basis! Heh.

Here are the pics Coco:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Those two small tins are something else...I don't think I've seen anything like that before. Really neat. :thumbup:

So you crochet I see.

My grandma tried to teach me to crochet when I was about 6. That didn't work too well, so she taught me to knit instead. All the afghans I've ever made have been knitted.

That one in your pic is really gorgeous...I just love those things! :thumbsup:


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

cocobolo said:


> Those two small tins are something else...I don't think I've seen anything like that before. Really neat. :thumbup:
> 
> So you crochet I see.
> 
> ...


Thanks Coco. Don't tell anyone, but both my brothers learned to crochet also. :laughing: We learned from my grandmother. When I was in my thirties, I learned to crochet by reading directions. I'm awful! I look at pictures to learn most things. Or pick up items, study them, and go home to try and make them. I end up with a whole new pattern though! 

So, never say MEN are the ones that start putting together items and not following directions! This woman does it too. :whistling2:

This is an Altoid tin:

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.diylife.com/media/2007/12/altoids-tin.jpg

My Altoid tin is nothing compared to what they can do with them. Look at this Coco:
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/top-3-coolest-altoids-tin-hacks

See? You can even make a altoid guitar or mini grill! 'Course I'd hate to know my steak is going to be that small! :laughing:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

downrightart said:


> Thanks Coco. Don't tell anyone, but both my brothers learned to crochet also. :laughing: We learned from my grandmother. When I was in my thirties, I learned to crochet by reading directions. I'm awful! I look at pictures to learn most things. Or pick up items, study them, and go home to try and make them. I end up with a whole new pattern though!
> 
> So, never say MEN are the ones that start putting together items and not following directions! This woman does it too. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


OMG, I'd never even heard of an Altoid tin until now...and to think I'm from England! 'course I haven't been there for over half a century!


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

cocobolo said:


> OMG, I'd never even heard of an Altoid tin until now...and to think I'm from England! 'course I haven't been there for over half a century!


Well, don't feel bad. I've lived here half a century and only discovered them about 6 yrs ago! :laughing:

I saw in a book about covering bandaid tins (mosaic style) just recently. I think those have been around longer than you and I!

I love using old things and keeping it out of a land field. I probably should be in salvage. :laughing:

Here is some creativity that I thought of to help my daughter put something up on her townhouse walls. 

Items needed:

2 canvases
old lace and doily pieces
1 can of black spray

Directions:

Spray or paint your canvas the color you want for the background. Let dry. Lay lace and doilies in the design or order you want. Then spray with the color you want. We used black, for a black and white look. Take off the sprayed lace/doilies....and waaah-laaaah! You have fast and easy art!


----------

